# [OT] [PADOVA] Controllati a Vista!

## Mr.Evolution

IN OCCASIONE DEL LANCIO DEL NUOVO SISTEMA OPERATIVO MICROSOFT (c)

 WINDOWS (tm) VISTA(r)

Sabato 3 febbraio 2007 presso e con la collaborazione di Altragricoltura Nord 

Est in corso Australia 61 a Padova, l'associazione Free Software Users Group 

Padova ed i ragazzi dello StalkeR*eloaded vi invitano a partecipare 

all'evento:

                         "Controllati a Vista!"

 Giornata di informazione e approfondimenti sul nuovo sistema operativo

 di Microsoft(r),

 L'evento iniziera' nel pomeriggo alle 16:30 con una serie di

 conferenze dedicate alle nuove tecnologie implementate in Windows Vista.

 Tra queste tecnologie ci si concentrerà su alcuni dispositivi,

 pubblicizzati come sistemi di sicurezza, che però risultano delle forti

 limitazioni alla libertà degli utenti e rischiano di compromettere

 gravemente la privacy degli stessi.

 In questa giornata non saranno semplicemente messi in luce i problemi di

 questo nuovo sistema operativo provato in anteprima, bensì ne verranno

 proposte alternative nel campo del Software Libero, con la possibilità

 di essere provate con mano e di apprezzarne le differenze.

 Durante tutta la giornata saranno disponibili i soci del FSUG Padova ed

 i membri del Synusia HackLab per rispondere alle domande degli avventori

 e nel caso sia di loro interesse per seguirli nell'installazione di

 Software Libero sui loro computer.

 In serata sara' possibile seguire il concerto live del gruppo INVAIN e

 scaricare musica pubblicata sotto licenze libere, messa a disposizione

 dallo Stalker Reloaded.

 E' inoltre prevista per la serata l'organizzazione di una piccola rete a

 cui tutti potranno liberamente collegare il proprio computer per giocare

 on-line utilizzando giochi con licenza libera messi a disposizione al

 momento. Oltre al gioco, sfruttando la piccola rete interna che si verrà

 a creare, chi vorrà potrà essere seguito nell'installazione di un

 sistema operativo libero con l'aiuto dei soci del FSUG Padova, come

 per esempio GNU/Linux.

www.xfsugpadova.org

----------

## Ic3M4n

ma se esiste un forum di discussione perchè postare in un forum di supporto a gentoo?

Inoltre se esiste un forum di discussione al cui interno esiste un thread sticky con scritto ULTRA OT non è che potevi postare li dentro?

onestamente del lancio di vista non me ne frega una mazza. ed inoltre quanto hai scritto li dentro c'è qualche imprecisione, dato che   *Quote:*   

> In questa giornata non saranno semplicemente messi in luce i problemi di
> 
> questo nuovo sistema operativo provato in anteprima

 

possono provarlo tutti, è nei negozi.

----------

## Mr.Evolution

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> ma se esiste un forum di discussione perchè postare in un forum di supporto a gentoo?
> 
> Inoltre se esiste un forum di discussione al cui interno esiste un thread sticky con scritto ULTRA OT non è che potevi postare li dentro?

 

Chiedo venia!

Un moderatore può spostare in thread?

Grazie

----------

## gutter

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> snip

 eddai quanta polemica... 

Ok avrà sbagliato forum [per spostarlo bastava un pm ai mod, modus operandi più volte consigliato dagli stessi mod ]. Per quanto riguarda il resto, imho ha fatto bene a segnalarlo, l'evento è interessante: questo è il momento giusto per diffondere un po' di conoscenza su un argomento così "caldo" . L'evento ha tutte le carte per diventare un bel successo, se ben pubblicizzato

----------

## drizztbsd

OT per OT, c'è pure Matteo Riondato (Rionda) all'evento?

----------

## Mr.Evolution

Perdonate la forma!

Non volevo fare casino ma solo segnalare un evento per chi fosse in zona ed avesse voglia di fare due chiacchere in simpatia.

L'idea è fornire una informazione molto più accurata del semplice "WOW" di casa microsoft.

Questo nuovo O.S. oltre all'interfaccia grafica introduce molti DRM molto discutibili non pubblicizzate (http://www.cs.auckland.ac.nz/~pgut001/pubs/vista_cost.html).

Se siete in zona incontriamoci di persona volentieri!

----------

## Mr.Evolution

 *Drizzt Do` Urden wrote:*   

> OT per OT, c'è pure Matteo Riondato (Rionda) all'evento?

 

Rionda ci frequenta di tanto in tanto. Non so se passerà a farci visita. Spero di si

----------

## Scen

La manifestazione sembra interessantissima, se riesco provo a fare un salto di là con la mia bella, magari porto un notebook con Gentuzza bedda a bordo  :Cool: 

P.s. ma solo spritz o c'è anche qualche birrozza?  :Razz:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## mambro

Quasi quasi faccio un salto..

----------

## Mr.Evolution

 *Scen wrote:*   

> P.s. ma solo spritz o c'è anche qualche birrozza?  

 

Vivi sereno che un party senza birra non si fa. Non ti assicuro che sia spinata ma le lattine ci saranno.

Tra l'altro devo preparare due talk....  :Very Happy: 

Di sicuro ci si diverte

----------

## Mr.Evolution

 *mambro wrote:*   

> Quasi quasi faccio un salto..

 

Sarai benvenuto!

PS: grazie per il post su studentipadovani.altervista.org

----------

## mambro

 *Mr.Evolution wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS: grazie per il post su studentipadovani.altervista.org

 

Di nulla   :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## randomaze

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> solo un'idea, forse balorda:
> 
> se oltre all'ultra OT si crea un topic per gli annunci di inziative ed incontri?

 

Tipo questo?

Basta che qualcuno si prenda l' impegno briga di tenerlo aggiornato perché io non ci sto dentro....

----------

## djinnZ

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## randomaze

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Si ma metterlo tra gli importanti di modo che se qualcuno viene a sapere o organizza qualcosa lo fa sapere a tutti.

 

Se qualcuno si prende l'incarico di farlo e tenerlo aggiornato potremmo anche metterlo stiky come era quello che ti ho linkato... se non ricordo male c'è un qualcosa di analogo nelle sezioni internazionali

----------

## Peach

com'è andata a finire la giornata di distrubo della vista?

----------

